# I cut my dog's quick!



## Carastara (Dec 18, 2012)

I cut Cara's quick when I was trimming her nails earlier. It's the first time I've ever quicked her and I was surprised by how much it bled, but managed to stop the bleeding and covered it to stop her licking at it and allow a proper clot to form. After about an hour I took the bandage off to check on it and it looked fine so I left it off, but when OH took her for a walk it opened up again. The bleeding has stopped again and the paw is clean and bandaged up. Do you think she needs to go to the vet if the bleeding has stopped? I'll be investing in a styptic pencil or powder before I next trim her nails, and will be more careful when she squirms next time of course. She doesn't seem to bothered by it and let me finish the nails on the other paw, so she can't be that trumatised. Are the vets likely to do anything I haven't? How long do I need to rest her paw to stop it from bleeding again?

I've clipped her claws many times before and never had any problems at all. I feel terrible, she doesn't seem to be in pain with it and is walking, running jumping etc normally, but I can't shake the feeling that I've injured her.


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

don't panic - you haven't caused any real damage 

sounds like you've done everything right - I'd rest Cara tonight and I'm sure she'll be fine for her morning walk.


----------



## maxandskye (Jan 31, 2009)

Ohhh its horrible isn't it .. I did the same to my wee boy Bo, frightened the life out of me. I put some flour on it which stop the bleeding pretty quickly ..

Im sure your baby will be just fine, try not to let it put you off.


----------



## Blitz (Feb 12, 2009)

She will be fine, even the vets make plenty bleed, it soon stops and causes no long term damage.

I have recently bought an electric nail trimmer (dremel thing) which is brilliant and cuts out the risk of making nails bleed. It was very reasonably priced and as I have a dog with SLO I thought it well worth it.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Carastara said:


> I cut Cara's quick when I was trimming her nails earlier. It's the first time I've ever quicked her and I was surprised by how much it bled, but managed to stop the bleeding and covered it to stop her licking at it and allow a proper clot to form. After about an hour I took the bandage off to check on it and it looked fine so I left it off, but when OH took her for a walk it opened up again. The bleeding has stopped again and the paw is clean and bandaged up. Do you think she needs to go to the vet if the bleeding has stopped? I'll be investing in a styptic pencil or powder before I next trim her nails, and will be more careful when she squirms next time of course. She doesn't seem to bothered by it and let me finish the nails on the other paw, so she can't be that trumatised. Are the vets likely to do anything I haven't? How long do I need to rest her paw to stop it from bleeding again?
> 
> I've clipped her claws many times before and never had any problems at all. I feel terrible, she doesn't seem to be in pain with it and is walking, running jumping etc normally, but I can't shake the feeling that I've injured her.


Usually if vets and groomers have a mishap all they usually use is the styptic pencil anway, its usually best to keep them off the foot as much as you can and no walking until the next day to give it time to coagulate properly and stop bleeding. It should be fine but just keep an eye on the nail and the nail bed for any signs of redness or swelling and heat in the area, just in case of infection.

I had heard you can use corn starch or flour to stop it. but wasn't sure about it, but on checking there is advice about using it on the Wahl grooming products website. Seems there is some other home recipes too if you are really stuck without a styptic pencil or powder. The link may be helpful its below.

Pet Grooming Products & Tips | WahlPets.com | Expert Advice | How to treat dog nail bleeding during trimming


----------



## Dober (Jan 2, 2012)

Can use plain flour and dab it on the ends, or rub a bar of soap and that will stop the bleeding.

Don't let it put you off doing them, just forget about it and so will she  that's fab she let you finish off, what a good girl.


----------



## Honeys mum (Jan 11, 2013)

Permagnate of potash stops the bleeding straight away, if it happens again just dab the nail in some and it will seal the nail.


----------



## BessieDog (May 16, 2012)

I cut the quick once too - looks like a slaughterhouse doesn't it?

I also now use a dremel. I'm less nervous than when I'm using the clippers, and whilst Bess doesn't like having her nails done, she puts up with it and doesn't try to pull away.


----------



## Mum2randa (Apr 18, 2013)

If you cut the quick and it`s bleeding, another good remedy is Superglue! Sounds weird, but, this product was originally developed for use in surgery to use instead of stitching. I`ve used it once when I couldn`t get the bleeding to stop and the results were immediate!


----------



## Pezant (Jul 6, 2012)

Our last dog Beema used to have very low quicks, so we would end up cutting them almost every time, no matter how much we tried to avoid it. We could only do his nails in the garden in the end as he would bleed everywhere! Don't worry about it - Cara will be fine.


----------



## Carastara (Dec 18, 2012)

Thanks everyone, she seems fine and it hasnt bleed again so far. I think all is forgiven, still feel a bit guilty though.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Carastara said:


> Thanks everyone, she seems fine and it hasnt bleed again so far. I think all is forgiven, still feel a bit guilty though.


Itcan be easy done especially as some have lower quicks then others and dark nails. Only takes a sudden movement though just as your going to cut and you nick the quick.


----------

